# Sly Foxes........



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Just wondering if you guys ever run into those foxes which seem very hard, if not impossible to catch with the normal sets. I do not trap farmlands, mainly forest areas. Snareing is illegal. There is a alot of sign on the logging roads. Blind sets are probably the most valid but I can't set my traps in the road! Trails are not that obvious in this type of terrain. I make alot of sets in saddles on ridge tops. Are there other areas that I may be overlooking? I have caught one grey so far this year, but seem to have some that are wise to the normal sets, and just leave a tell tale piece of ....... on a rock by a few of my sets. I am using fish, rabbit, and deer parts for bait, I am also spraying some fox urine sprayed around some of the sets. I caught one last year using fish, and a commercial lure. The same thing happened a few times then too. I feel like I should be catching more. Any tips, or really good lure suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

rangeman said:


> I am also spraying some fox urine sprayed around some of the sets.


That could be one of the problems. Spraying urine around a set is not natural and a wise old fox might shy away from it. Not saying that you cant take fox that way because you can but it might alert one of those shy old fox's. There is a good chance that your traps or equipment could be contaminated and that is why they are leaving their droppings. I could be way off on this but a think the reason a fox leaves droppings by a set is because he did not like something about the set. But thats only my theory.

Most of the baits and lures that I use now are ones that I make but as for a commercial bait I have always had good luck with O'gorman's powder river. Fox Hollow and Caven make some good fox lures as well as Lenon's. I would try a urine post set that is well blended. Use urine only and lure. Keep us updated on the results.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply..... I am meticulous with my traps as far as dyeing, waxing, and keeping them seperate from contamination. (nothing is perfect). I see what your saying about the unnatural aspect of spraying urine just anywhere.Where would you place the lure? In a dirt hole or somewhere else? I will give your suggestions a try. :beer: Thanks!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

It sounds like your on location so all of my lure would be at the bottom of the dirthole.


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

I caught a grey this morning at one of the sets in question! I had rebaited with rabbit parts after having it stolen yesterday. I will never know if it was the same fox or not........But in the end it was just as sweet.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Good job! Many will say to not waste your time with those "trap shy" fox. I think that when you do catch the sly one's it is very rewarding plus it gives your confidence in what your doing a huge boost. Once again good job! :thumb:


----------

